# When to send P50 for return of tax



## tippex (6 Sep 2014)

Hi

I finished work at the end of August and have just been approved for JSB. I will be signing off when I start full time education the end of Sept / early October. In the interim, so far, I have been offered a day's work in mid September for which I will get a pay slip at the end of October (with a different employer). Obviously I have advised Dept of Social Protection about this work. 

I would like to get a refund of any tax due for 2014 as I will not be in paid employment from Oct - end of year. I will receive a scholarship and am not permitted to work in addition. 

My question is, can I count 8 weeks from when I became unemployed from my primary job to apply to revenue or do I need to wait another 4 weeks from the last day I worked (the one day of work I've been offered in Sept)? I got the information I have about the 4 weeks (if you're not claiming social welfare) and the 8 weeks (if you are) from the revenue website. 


Any information anybody can provide or advice on previous experience (especially how long a rebate takes as I'm not sure when my scholarship kicks in!) would be much appreciated.


----------



## Steven Barrett (7 Sep 2014)

You apply for tax refund for 2014 in 2015. You have to have your P60 for the 2014 year first. Once the form goes in, it will only take a couple of weeks to process and get your refund. 

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## tippex (7 Sep 2014)

Thanks Steven,

I was hoping to apply in 2014 as I am returning to full time education and will be unemployed for 3 months. According to Revenue, you can apply for a tax refund within that tax year if you are returning to full time education and will not be working until Dec 31st of that year. Think the best thing is to ring Revenue and get it from the horse's mouth so to speak. I was wondering what date I am eligible to apply. For information of others in similar situation, information below from Revenue website:

_Am I entitled to a tax refund?
If you have paid tax and are returning to school or college you may be able to claim a refund from the tax office of some or all of the tax paid, depending on the level of your income and unused tax credits. If you have not paid any tax, you cannot claim a refund.

How do I apply?
You should complete pdfForm P50 - First Claim for Tax Repayment during Unemployment (PDF, 365KB) and send it to your tax office together with Form P45 (Parts 2 & 3) which will be given to you by your former employer. When completing the Form P50 you should indicate, if such is the case, that you don't intend to resume employment before the following 31 December because you are returning to school/college_.


----------



## Steven Barrett (8 Sep 2014)

I wasn't aware of that if you were going into education. Drop them an email, they are efficient enough in coming back to you.


----------

